# Nut-free Macarons



## riem93 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I have always wanted to try and bake french macarons, but they are almost all made with almond flour. I have a nut allergy.

I really want to try this recipe:

http://www.foodwanderings.com/2011/06/mocharons-chocolate-coffee-macarons.html#.UTeGk9GgnKw

which uses peanut flour as a substitute for almond flour. Could I use coconut flour instead of these nut flours?

Or does anyone have a recipe that has worked for them that is nut-free?

Thanks!


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't have any experience with nut-free macarons, but I have seen coconut flour that is ground as finely as needed, so it seems like it would be worth a try.


----------



## morphone (Mar 9, 2013)

#next_pages_container { width: 5px; hight: 5px; position: absolute; top: -100px; left: -100px; z-index: 2147483647 !important; }	I've heard of people making them with corn flour. I'll see if I can dig up the recipe.


----------



## morphone (Mar 9, 2013)

#next_pages_container { width: 5px; hight: 5px; position: absolute; top: -100px; left: -100px; z-index: 2147483647 !important; }
Here you go!

http://bravetart.com/recipes/CornmealMacaronsGF
#next_pages_container { width: 5px; hight: 5px; position: absolute; top: -100px; left: -100px; z-index: 2147483647 !important; }


----------



## foodwanderings (Mar 29, 2013)

I had a series on nut-free macs on my site with several guests including Bravetart. Some were made with seeds...etc. All gorgeous and delicious. Very talented bunch. Here is the link to the entire series: http://www.foodwanderings.com/search/label/Macaron Series#.UVXHBqUTsUs This one is with coconut http://www.foodwanderings.com/2011/10/coconut-macaron-with-lime-and-white.html#.UVXHQ6UTsUs I can't recall but might be others in the series.


----------



## april29th (Jan 31, 2013)

I do this all the time, ground flax works perfectly.


----------



## christinegk8 (May 20, 2014)

Hi,what I did because I didn't wanna go out to the store and buy almond meal is looked it up on youtube "making nut free macarons". And I got a video that helped and you should too!


----------

